# Favorite assets....



## Violet_Beauregard (May 19, 2007)

This is a question for everyone (FA's and FFA's)...... What physical asset attracts you to a person first? A wide behind? A full bustline? A big belly? Entire face? Eyes? Lips? Smile? Broad shoulders? Muscular body? Tall? Short? Long legs? Full legs? Wide hips and full thighs? 

I think for me... a nice smile and expressive eyes as far as the face. Physically I like a tall guy... dark hair and dark eyes.... I'm Italian, so I'm attracted to tall, dark and handsome... someone traditionally Italian looking with the olive skin. I like broad shoulders and nice hands. A nice medium build is good... not too heavy, not too thin.... and a nice deep, sexy voice... that's what puts me over the edge.


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 19, 2007)

I'm always a sucker for a pretty face, even through thick and thin!

Kinda cheating to say the whole face, but it is a total package deal, to see bright eyes light up, a broad smile framed by full lips, little smile dimples, and expressive eye brows.

Or could I broaden it further and say "the whole head", because I do like nice long hair, or at least well styled.

Easy enough for a schnook like me to be so picky, when I have to hope that a woman sees past my horrid physical attributes and can see my warmth and sense of humor! Although I do have nice teeth, my dentist said...


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 20, 2007)

Overall, I prefer round butts, wide hips, small-medium busts, squishy middles (preferrably all in one roll) and love handles, soft arms with no apperance of muscle BUT none of those turkey-jowl flesh effects. Thick, but shapely, thighs and calves. Longer, more ovoid faces, high foreheads, soft (not pointy) chins, some hint of a double can be nice. Warm, full cheeks (not chipmunk-ish, but definitely not gaunt/thin). Long hair better than short, usually. Tend to prefer blonds and redheads. Also like dyed reddish. Especial attention to bangs (like the twin "drooping antenna" kind of look).

Aside from FA interests, I have a kink for short, small-bodied women.

I like when a face holds all expressions nicely. I tend to like alto or contralto voices more than soprano, but the latter is fine too. Slightly raspy vocal tones really kindle my fire though. Oh, and I tend to prefer lighter skin tones, even so far as very pale. Most cases I prefer a given woman pale if that's her natural color than tanned.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

It sounds cheesy, but the eyes. You can tell if someone is a dud or a sparkler via the eyes. If they flash and flutter and flirt, then it's on like Donkey Kong. But if they are souless or dead or "what-ever," than I can admire the form all I want, but would never ask her out, because I believe that it would ultimately lead to frustration.

Not that I have a lot of experience trying this out, but so far, it's been right on.

Also, hair....long or short, how a woman styles her hair.....it's like Justice Potter Stewart said re: pornography, "I know it when I see it." Which is odd because I wear hats almost all the time and hate my hair.

And cheekbones. Really, the face is a vast tableau of underexplored hints and allegations of beauty.

But I'd be lying if I said I didn't at least glance at some T&A.....I'm only human, after all........


----------



## Tooz (May 20, 2007)

Nice to see not everyone has a SUPER DETAILED prototype. 

As for myself, it's really...well, most of the time, it is case by case. When I was younger (and knew less), I used to say, "Oh, brown eyes, brown hair, about yae high *hand motion*, pale skin, dresses this way, etc." Now it's really case by case. Facial construction does a lot for me I guess, though, because that is what I notice first. I can't really say what type of face I like, because it's sort of different from person to person. It's also a plus when said person is taller than me or whatever. Also, a nice voice. :batting:


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> It sounds cheesy, but the eyes. You can tell if someone is a dud or a sparkler via the eyes. If they flash and flutter and flirt, then it's on like Donkey Kong. But if they are souless or dead or "what-ever," than I can admire the form all I want, but would never ask her out, because I believe that it would ultimately lead to frustration.
> 
> Not that I have a lot of experience trying this out, but so far, it's been right on.
> 
> ...


 
On the note of dud/sparkler: eyes, mouth, they do hold it, but for me, the only way to really tell is touch. I'm extremely touch sensitive (to the point where I purposely go out of my way to avoid it) but if my spine tingles from the slightest contact, that's the best way to tell.


----------



## Lorna (May 20, 2007)

For me I love a tall, broad shouldered kind of guy, I find bald very yummy, and a deep warm voice just gives me shivers! But the one thing they have to be is a warm, loving, generous person or it just doesnt work. At the end of the day the looks are not that important if the soul sings to the same tune as mine.


----------



## Zandoz (May 20, 2007)

The absence of the infamous "Deer in headlights" look when encountering me. Not fleeing is number two.


----------



## tinkerbell (May 20, 2007)

Eyes, hands and a nice smile  And muscular/defined arms :smitten:


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 20, 2007)

Eyes that draw me in, lovely hair, and great facial features begin the interaction.
An at least somewhat mental compatability is all I ask for in the personality department.

As for physical things: My approach is pretty holistic::
(Not in a particular order)
Tummies  
Breast 
Butts 
legs 
hips 
arms 
back 
I'm not really into feet, but they can be cute at sometimes. They are all the better to kick me with too.  
Same thing goes with hands.  
It depends on the person in question for me. I think of the first seven with any woman that I find sexually attractive (Fat or not), but some of those might hit me stronger for any number of reasons. It all starts with the face though. Personality is important too. Someone that I find "Acceptable" physically has no problems if I get along well with them.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 20, 2007)

For me it's a three-way split. Any of these and I'm happy - beautiful eyes/smile, big belly, and/or big boobies (hehe, I said 'boobies'.. x.x), though I certainly appreciate other parts..

=Divals


----------



## Pookie (May 20, 2007)

I love guys with dark hair and dark eyes, long dark hair is even better! Also agree there has to be an instant spark in somebodies eyes. I like my guys taller than me, I'm only 5'5 so its not that hard


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (May 20, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I love guys with dark hair and dark eyes, long dark hair is even better! Also agree there has to be an instant spark in somebodies eyes. I like my guys taller than me, I'm only 5'5 so its not that hard



Yum. lets talk  

<-- dark hair and brown eyes.. long hair!

5,6-7ish

lol

I love bbws. favorite assest... mmm thick bottom!


-Jon


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (May 20, 2007)

Here is my list of turn-ons:

1. Long hair

2. Big breasts

3. Wide Hips

4. Shapely legs

5. Fat arms

6. Confidence

7. Intelligence

8. Compatible Personality


----------



## toni (May 20, 2007)

There are only three basic physcial features I look for in a man. He must be thick (broad shoulders, musclar arms, some fat on top of all that is so cute), he must be tall and he has to have a handsome face.


----------



## ClashCityRocker (May 20, 2007)

face and hair, initially. after that, it's mid-section(from the hips to the shoulders), hands and dress. ive realized that although there's nothing quite like BBW's, beauty takes many forms...but ill still turn my head for a BBW before a skinny chick in most cases


----------



## imfree (May 20, 2007)

Being an unapologetic FA, I love really heavy women best. With that
having been said, a woman with passion, compassion, intelligence, wit, humor, and humility, is larger-than-life to me, regardless of size!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (May 20, 2007)

There is no single feature that I find unfailingly attractive in a person: what turns me on (or off) is the way _everything works together_. Have you ever seen someone whose features were not individually attractive -- nose too big, ears too small, eyes too close together, mouth too wide -- but somehow, when you put them all together, that person was appealing? That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Wow... very well said.... 





Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is no single feature that I find unfailingly attractive in a person: what turns me on (or off) is the way _everything works together_. Have you ever seen someone whose features were not individually attractive -- nose too big, ears too small, eyes too close together, mouth too wide -- but somehow, when you put them all together, that person was appealing? That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

Interesting... and nicely said... I like that idea.... 




TCUBOB said:


> It sounds cheesy, but the eyes. You can tell if someone is a dud or a sparkler via the eyes. If they flash and flutter and flirt, then it's on like Donkey Kong. But if they are souless or dead or "what-ever," than I can admire the form all I want, but would never ask her out, because I believe that it would ultimately lead to frustration.


----------



## AnnMarie (May 20, 2007)

In a very general sense: taller than me - but TALL is better, nice smiling eyes, slender/thin/slim build, and sort of clean cut with their hair and facial hair styling (prefer none). I like long/lean/swimmer's builds... no muscle men required. Skinny boy? Sure. Lean boy with muscles? No problemo! 

I've dated guys who broke just about every single one of those though at one time or another, so it's really much more about the person and the "click". There must be click.

The click can encompass anything from sarcasm, dark humor, similar interests or experiences, just "getting" each other. It's important. The attraction _has_ to be there for me - no doubt, but if there's no click it won't work anyway.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (May 20, 2007)

I have no list - never have. I like all kinds of people. And not having a list has brought the most interesting and wonderful people my way.:wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 20, 2007)

I totally agree.... there has to be _*something*_ there..... 



AnnMarie said:


> ....it's really much more about the person and the "click". There must be click.
> 
> The click can encompass anything from sarcasm, dark humor, similar interests or experiences, just "getting" each other. It's important. The attraction _has_ to be there for me - no doubt, but if there's no click it won't work anyway.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is no single feature that I find unfailingly attractive in a person: what turns me on (or off) is the way _everything works together_. Have you ever seen someone whose features were not individually attractive -- nose too big, ears too small, eyes too close together, mouth too wide -- but somehow, when you put them all together, that person was appealing? That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.



"you must spread some rep around before giving it to Dr Feelgood again"


----------



## briteliner (May 20, 2007)

I want a guy to be taller than me and loves to hug =P I love funny guys too because I love laughing a lot..  And just a nice dude. someone I can get along with.. can talk about anything with, even if he finds it a bit boring =] oh yeah.


----------



## KnottyOne (May 20, 2007)

Lips, full lips are my thing. A great pair will drive me wild everytime I see them. I jus get curious, get close, and yea, why i love them so ^_^


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 21, 2007)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> There is no single feature that I find unfailingly attractive in a person: what turns me on (or off) is the way _everything works together_. Have you ever seen someone whose features were not individually attractive -- nose too big, ears too small, eyes too close together, mouth too wide -- but somehow, when you put them all together, that person was appealing? That's the kind of thing I'm talking about.


 
Grr, I can't rep you...

So very well put. For a little elaboration: Sure, I can see a girl/woman who fits the basics one way or another, but what I listed above are general prefs. I more than understand I will not likely find them all in one person, but hey, I can live without some = P. Also, just 'cause someone has nice wide hips, round butt, or a soft tummy doesn't mean I'll find them attractive. Everything else has to work too.


----------



## Tooz (May 21, 2007)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Sure, I can see a girl/woman who fits the basics one way or another, but what I listed above are general prefs.



They were a little more than general! 



I forgot to add the obvious-- sharp intellect is a must.


----------



## alienlanes (May 21, 2007)

Ass.
Titties.
Ass and titties.
Ass, ass, titties, titties, ass and titties.

 



...actually, that's not true at all. Physically: a big belly is #1 and a soft round face is #2. Glasses are a plus. Mentally: intelligence and honesty.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 21, 2007)

Could you be more specific?

LOLOL.... 




SlackerFA said:


> Ass.
> Titties.
> Ass and titties.
> Ass, ass, titties, titties, ass and titties.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 21, 2007)

My complete opposite physically: I'm strongly attracted to lean men with blonde hair, height negotiable, but I do like em tall, fair skinned.:smitten: :smitten: 

but I require a mental and emotional equal.:bow: :bow: 



Now, all being said. I've dated all types of men.


----------



## Mechelle (May 21, 2007)

Im a sucker for a pretty boy with muscles..


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

le boys: I like tall, dark, broad shoulders, facial hair. Manly. Think lumberjack, mechanic, working class looks and style. Big, muscly thighs. Working class hands (like my father's, analyze how you'd like). Oh goodness....

OR

skinny (but still tall) indie, nerdy, geeky, super intellectual effeminate boys.

I'm all about spectacular contrast. 

le girls:
I'll admit it.
Hourglasses._ Extreme_ hourglasses on all sizes small to supersize.
The small of the back. big curves!
long, thick hair. big lips. big eyes.
dark skin and hair.


----------



## Catkin (May 21, 2007)

My one main 'thing' is that they _have_ to be taller than me (I'm 5'9"ish). I wouldn't feel comfortable with a guy who was shorter than me. I also like big guys - preferably bigger than me (250lbs)! So, basically, I want a man that will make me feel small without me having to lose weight or anything..because, let's face it, I really don't want to do that! 

That and a deep, rumbly voice...MMM!!


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

What about a combination thereof? Tall, dark broad, facial hair, big manly looking guy who's nergy, geeky, intellectual and occasionally called "Big Gay Bob."

Who's got Dwight with a goatee, better glasses and clothes and slightly less hangups love?



activistfatgirl said:


> le boys: I like tall, dark, broad shoulders, facial hair. Manly. Think lumberjack, mechanic, working class looks and style. Big, muscly thighs. Working class hands (like my father's, analyze how you'd like). Oh goodness....
> 
> OR
> 
> ...


----------



## Lilbexter (May 21, 2007)

ooh ooh my turn! 

I think any guy with a 100 watt smile can be checked off as sexy in my little black book. Ahh, they make me weak at the knees.

Oh, and if you have a cute little ass, that's always a plus...


----------



## alienlanes (May 21, 2007)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> My complete opposite physically: I'm strongly attracted to lean men with blonde hair, height negotiable, but I do like em tall, fair skinned.:smitten: :smitten:
> 
> but I require a mental and emotional equal.:bow: :bow:





activistfatgirl said:


> le boys: [...]
> skinny (but still tall) indie, nerdy, geeky, super intellectual effeminate boys.
> 
> le girls: [...]
> ...



_*looks at AFG*

*looks at Ms. J*

*looks at self*_

Are you two thinking what I'm thinking ?


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> le boys: I like tall, dark, broad shoulders, facial hair. Manly. Think lumberjack, mechanic, working class looks and style. Big, muscly thighs. Working class hands (like my father's, analyze how you'd like). Oh goodness....
> 
> OR
> 
> ...





I couldn't have described it better so i'm going to totally admit that we like the same type male AND female.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 21, 2007)

These are the physical attributes that will turn my head quick:

in males: thin build, dark hair (or non-natural colored hair), blue or green or grey eyes, nose proportionately large for his face, eyes intense enough to make him look like a serial killer but a kind smile that says "nah, I'm actually nice."

in females: not so thin build--specifically *w i d e* hips and bum, jiggly belly, red or black or brown hair (or non-natural colored hair), blue or green or grey eyes.

---

essentially what activistfatgirl said, I must admit.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 21, 2007)

Looks like Rebecca, Surlysomething and I should go out together sometime. The world is our...something not as gross as Oysters.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> in males: thin build, dark hair (or non-natural colored hair), blue or green or grey eyes, nose proportionately large for his face, eyes intense enough to make him look like a serial killer but a kind smile that says "nah, I'm actually nice."



Hi!  well, I'm not all that thin, but other than that, hi! 

=Divals


----------



## love dubh (May 21, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> These are the physical attributes that will turn my head quick:
> 
> in males: thin build, dark hair (or non-natural colored hair), blue or green or grey eyes, nose proportionately large for his face, eyes intense enough to make him look like a serial killer but a kind smile that says "nah, I'm actually nice."
> 
> ...



I win! With the except of the supawide hips. I'm your gal!


----------



## Ample Pie (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Looks like Rebecca, Surlysomething and I should go out together sometime. The world is our...something not as gross as Oysters.





Divals said:


> Hi!  well, I'm not all that thin, but other than that, hi!
> 
> =Divals





love dubh said:


> I win! With the except of the supawide hips. I'm your gal!



Sit tight, I'm coming for all three of you--I have a van, so it'll be okay if somewhat creepy.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

Swing through the NoVA while you're at it. I love a good vannapping. Plus, I think you and I have business.....UNFINISHED business <dramatic music, fist shake, eyes narrow...>



Rebecca said:


> Sit tight, I'm coming for all three of you--I have a van, so it'll be okay if somewhat creepy.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 21, 2007)

You know, Bob, I never guessed from your posts that you're such a masochist. Sweet.

*makes a mental note*



TCUBOB said:


> Swing through the NoVA while you're at it. I love a good vannapping. Plus, I think you and I have business.....UNFINISHED business <dramatic music, fist shake, eyes narrow...>


----------



## TCUBOB (May 21, 2007)

<gets safety glasses, candles, mini foam donkey and bottle of SoCo>



Rebecca said:


> You know, Bob, I never guessed from your posts that you're such a masochist. Sweet.
> 
> *makes a mental note*


----------



## Will15011 (May 21, 2007)

Hmmm, I like this question. There is no one physical quality that I can clearly say will make me go wild over someone. I mean you don't just get to date someone's eyes or their chest, however gorgeous the features might be. 

Honestly for me it comes down to my proven "Will's Rule of 5" 

1.Can i carry a conversation with them for more than 10 minutes without the girl forgetting i'm there and rambling on about herself like she's queen of the world or something. Modanna is skinny, therefore Premadonna to me means skinny personality, or total lack there of in alot of cases. 

2.When i close my eyes do i see her eyes staring back at me. I.E. is she that memorable to be the last thing i think of at night. Do we mesh well enough for me to think about her at random times and have a huge goofy grin on my face?

3.Does she have the perfect mix of eyes, face, butt, belly, breasts, etc. You have to be atleast a little attracted to them physically, but i feel that if the personality is that awesome then in your mind she's a goddess. Physical attraction is a part of your dating life, it's not life, it's a portion of it. 

4.Yeah, i can bake well, but can she eat well? I want to be able to spend an off day cooking for her and seeing the expressions of happiness and glee as i pull a chocolate cake or pie or even my trademark Peanut Butter-Chocolate Chip Cheesecake, hand it to her, cuddle up next to her and talk about everything or nothing at all.

5.Can i depend on her? Will she not let me down? Does she feel that way about me too? This is pretty self explanatory.


So I hope i've enlightened the girls as to my stance on things. If i do end up with a girl, she's a prize. She is to held, honored and treated as someone should. simply staring at her chest or belly won't do for me. Glaring at something is one thing, glaring at the person for what they are, of this Meat or a Toy isn't what she is, is how i look at it. I want the whole person for a long time, not just fading memories of a clothed butt or chest.

Peace, Love and Cheesecake,

Will


----------



## PrettyLife (May 21, 2007)

I love big squishy man bellies to lay upon and play with. :batting:


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Looks like Rebecca, Surlysomething and I should go out together sometime. The world is our...something not as gross as Oysters.





I'm down with that.

Time? Place? Let me know.


Mmmm...real mens.

:eat2:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 22, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm down with that.
> 
> Time? Place? Let me know.
> 
> ...



well, since you're a part of the kidnap plot, time and place shall be a mystery.

You won't know when I come for you in the night.

Well, except that it will be at night.

um.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 22, 2007)

Tooz said:


> They were a little more than general!
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to add the obvious-- sharp intellect is a must.


 
Ok fine, specific preferences. And if brain is a preference, then yes. Brains. I don't care if you're hot enough to set things on fire just by being in range of them, if you're not intelligent, forget it. I can tolerate a degree of senselessness, and some naivete is actually pretty hot, but intellect is everything.


----------



## Surlysomething (May 22, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> well, since you're a part of the kidnap plot, time and place shall be a mystery.
> 
> You won't know when I come for you in the night.
> 
> ...




I'm not part of many plots so I didn't know the rules. But "night" sounds good.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 22, 2007)

GREAT rules.... really very well said..... wow... I'm very impressed!





Will15011 said:


> Hmmm, I like this question. There is no one physical quality that I can clearly say will make me go wild over someone. I mean you don't just get to date someone's eyes or their chest, however gorgeous the features might be.
> 
> Honestly for me it comes down to my proven "Will's Rule of 5"
> 
> ...


----------



## Will15011 (May 22, 2007)

my philosophical hopeless romantic side comes out some times  I'm happy to have impressed you


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 22, 2007)

SlackerFA said:


> _*looks at AFG*
> 
> *looks at Ms. J*
> 
> ...



((In her best Southern Drawl)) Oh quit it, now. You're giving me the vapors. :kiss2:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (May 22, 2007)

Will15011 said:


> 4.Yeah, i can bake well, but can she eat well? I want to be able to spend an off day cooking for her and seeing the expressions of happiness and glee as i pull a chocolate cake or pie or even my trademark Peanut Butter-Chocolate Chip Cheesecake, hand it to her, cuddle up next to her and talk about everything or nothing at all.
> 
> 
> Peace, Love and Cheesecake,
> ...




You had me at #4, but the signature sealed the deal.
:smitten: 
Sirriously, I have little kitchen skills, so any man who can cook and bake is good for me.
:bow:


----------



## TCUBOB (May 22, 2007)

I will spend my evening hours patiently standing on the curb, back to the street, whistling an innocent tune, awaiting a blow to the back of the head or a rag full of chloroform.



Rebecca said:


> well, since you're a part of the kidnap plot, time and place shall be a mystery.
> 
> You won't know when I come for you in the night.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kenster102.5 (May 22, 2007)

I like nice big butts, thick thighs, and wide hips all with a bit of cellulite on them now that is what really turns me on. I am into pears.


----------



## wistful (May 23, 2007)

While I've been attracted to many different types at different points in my life there are certain physical traits that will cause me to turn my head and take a second glance.It goes without saying that no matter how fantastically good looking someone is to me if they don't have the inner goods to back it up my attraction will instantly fade.I also can't tell you how many times in my life I've met someone who I would normally not think twice about but through the sheer force of their personality,their humor,their confidence,has made me swoon.

Physical traits that catch my eye on both men& women:

Thick,dark glossy hair

Long eyelashes

Thick eyebrows

Dark Eyes

Tall..The taller the better/I have a weakness for lanky men

Big/Strong noses especially in profile.I love this on both men and women.In a purely physical sense I think Adrien Brody is perfection.I've had a thing for big noses since one of my first junior high school crushes.

People who are attractive in an offbeat way.I've never been one to find typical pretty boys all that appealing.


Women who are tomboys or boyish or have a bit of a "masculine" edge to them.I think femmes are wonderful and beautiful(I'm one myself) and I enjoy looking at them but I'm usually not attracted to them in a romantic way.(exception made for Nigella Lawson)

women who exude toughness but underneath are big softies.More than any physical trait I find women who carry themselves with a bit of a swagger deathly hot.


----------



## Ample Pie (May 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> Women who are tomboys or boyish or have a bit of a "masculine" edge to them.I think femmes are wonderful and beautiful(I'm one myself) and I enjoy looking at them but I'm usually not attracted to them in a romantic way.(exception made for Nigella Lawson)
> 
> women who exude toughness but underneath are big softies.More than any physical trait I find women who carry themselves with a bit of a swagger deathly hot.



how you doin'?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 23, 2007)

Nice fake swagger faux tough girl. What else you got? 



Rebecca said:


> how you doin'?


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> Women who are tomboys or boyish or have a bit of a "masculine" edge to them.I think femmes are wonderful and beautiful(I'm one myself) and I enjoy looking at them but I'm usually not attracted to them in a romantic way.(exception made for Nigella Lawson)
> 
> women who exude toughness but underneath are big softies.More than any physical trait I find women who carry themselves with a bit of a swagger deathly hot.


 
:doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: :doh: 

Tomboys. Gotta love 'em. And the toughie look. Swaggers I like when it's part of a tough girl kinda image, I don't so much like the sexy swaggers, it feels too contrived to me. Like a girl shouldn't have to put on a sexy swagger to make her sexy...


----------



## elle camino (May 23, 2007)

big guys, but not necessairly fat.
not short, but not necessarily tall. 
i guess i'm just calling it....barrel-chested. i like big dudes. i don't like feeling massive in comparison to the guy i'm with. 
it's hard to sum up in a tidy way. i just don't like dudes who look...wimpy.
beyond that, short hair is a must. well dressed (i know it when i see it, and it's most certainly not your average definition of 'well dressed'. meaning if a guy steps to me wearing an olive green button up with some khaki dockers and dress shoes, i'll have a hard time deciding if i should laugh first, or puke first and THEN laugh).
yep.
















oh and no swastika tattoos.


----------



## Chimpi (May 23, 2007)

The first thing I notice about a woman is her size. All-in-all, her overall size. That's the first immediate thing I notice when walking down the street, or through a shop, or working and seeing a woman as a customer, or what-have-you.

Next, I always look to see her belly. Is it a large, round, stick-out belly? Is it a long, dangling, apron of a belly? Is it a roll-infested (in a good way, of course), mountainous belly? All of these I enjoy, but the large, more jiggly, and definately the more rolls, the better. I love all three (3) combined, really. I love bellies that are tightly confined within jeans. Where the woman has the top of the paints up over the waist, over the belly button, showing the size and shape of the belly protruding from the front of the jeans. It's a fantastic sight to see. It really gives a lasting impression on the roundness effect on the woman.

The next 'asset' I look at is honestly the size and shape of the breasts. I love breasts. I love big, gigantic, round, dangling, plump, any of the above, all of the above breasts. They really seal the deal on an asset that gives me goosebumps.

Another thing that I generally look at is the size and shape of the buttocks. I like big, round, 'shelf' asses. The ones that stick far out backward, and really, really waddle when she walks. That's totally orgasmic to me, yo. 

And another _very_ important aspect are the thighs. I _love_ extremely 'fleshy', roll-filled thighs. Some huge thighs that rub together, can't escape each other, bangin' thighs. Hellz yeah, yo.

*Sigh*
*Fat Chicks Fucking Rock* I can't say that enough.
You all are some extremely attractive creatures. Damn it to hell, all ya'll are just sexy.

*EDIT:* I have to add, up close and personal, I _love_ a round, fat face. It's so cute. It's so adorable. So kissable. So enjoyable.  I love those round, innocent faces.


----------



## wistful (May 23, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> how you doin'?



**batts eyes coquettishly** I'm doing ok now :batting:


----------



## Ample Pie (May 23, 2007)

wistful said:


> **batts eyes coquettishly** I'm doing ok now :batting:



You know, you look great in green.


----------



## TCUBOB (May 23, 2007)

You can bring as many friends as you want, Rebecca.....my kung fu is still better.....:bow: 



wistful said:


> **batts eyes coquettishly** I'm doing ok now :batting:





Rebecca said:


> You know, you look great in green.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 26, 2007)

BOB! Are you two-timing Soup and I?????  



TCUBOB said:


> You can bring as many friends as you want, Rebecca.....my kung fu is still better.....:bow:


----------



## UberAris (May 26, 2007)

I am soooooo about the belly


----------



## Franklyn (May 27, 2007)

This is completely a discussion of physical appearance, right?

For me... I'm a sucker for a pretty face... if the girl knows how to put herself together, all the better (^^)

On top of that if she's more or less pear or hourglass with a wide pair of hips and nice big thighs (especially if she's a SSBBW) all the better!

And... for what it's worth, the more she tips the scale, the better - hearty appetite's also a definite plus (*^^*)


----------



## TCUBOB (May 29, 2007)

Maybe....but Rebecca and I actually have our own gang war going on. Plus, the more the merrier, right? Or do you and Soup want "exclusive" rights to Bob? I'm not sure I can grant that....I mean, how can I deny myself to my "legion" of admirers?  

<snort> You can see the line outside my door from space on Google maps  <come see Bob>



Violet_Beauregard said:


> BOB! Are you two-timing Soup and I?????


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 29, 2007)

Hmmmm, I'll have to consult with Soup on this matter..... Soup?? Shall we share, or should be keep him to ourselves? (Personally, I think we can take everyone in that "line"....)

Bob... we'll get back to you.....  




TCUBOB said:


> Maybe....but Rebecca and I actually have our own gang war going on. Plus, the more the merrier, right? Or do you and Soup want "exclusive" rights to Bob? I'm not sure I can grant that....I mean, how can I deny myself to my "legion" of admirers?
> 
> <snort> You can see the line outside my door from space on Google maps  <come see Bob>


----------



## Pearlover90000 (May 29, 2007)

Dear Violet:

The eyes are wonderful---and a beautiful face goes along with it.

I answer to your question; I would have to say Full Hips and Thighs, great legs, and Ass is very important.

You are all of the above.

PL





Violet_Beauregard said:


> This is a question for everyone (FA's and FFA's)...... What physical asset attracts you to a person first? A wide behind? A full bustline? A big belly? Entire face? Eyes? Lips? Smile? Broad shoulders? Muscular body? Tall? Short? Long legs? Full legs? Wide hips and full thighs?
> 
> I think for me... a nice smile and expressive eyes as far as the face. Physically I like a tall guy... dark hair and dark eyes.... I'm Italian, so I'm attracted to tall, dark and handsome... someone traditionally Italian looking with the olive skin. I like broad shoulders and nice hands. A nice medium build is good... not too heavy, not too thin.... and a nice deep, sexy voice... that's what puts me over the edge.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 30, 2007)

Oh my! Well thank you!! You are so sweet!!

:batting: 

Vi




Pearlover90000 said:


> Dear Violet:
> 
> The eyes are wonderful---and a beautiful face goes along with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

hair, i simply adore really long hair. Like knee to floor length hair. a nice belly is also very attractive on a woman. just hangs enough to question if she's wearing bottoms to her swim suit ^_~. 
but as i have stated many times before physical attraction is only a bonus. I love my GF for her not her body ^_^


----------



## cliffsurfer (May 30, 2007)

Granted there are more than just physical attraction for me, but in a perfect world this would be my preference

(the normal, like so many FA's)
1. nice eyes and face
2. big ample butt/thighs (cellulite is a +)
3. soft tummy with rolls

(the little off the path, my fetishes)
1. big soft arms w/ creases
2. big soft calves


----------



## TheNowhereMan (May 30, 2007)

well if we are gonna get into fetishes....
Strong thighs, like crack open a melon thighs, but are still soft and flabby
paleness, god i love a woman whos skin is white as fresh snow
big upper arms and cheeks/multi chins


----------



## TCUBOB (May 30, 2007)

Dear Violet and Soup:

What's taking so long? The line is getting restless..... 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hmmmm, I'll have to consult with Soup on this matter..... Soup?? Shall we share, or should be keep him to ourselves? (Personally, I think we can take everyone in that "line"....)
> 
> Bob... we'll get back to you.....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (May 30, 2007)

Soup has been otherwise engaged..... just tell the line to step off and relax!

  





TCUBOB said:


> Dear Violet and Soup:
> 
> What's taking so long? The line is getting restless.....


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 1, 2007)

Can't....hold.....them back.....much longer.......barricades failing........soon to be overrun...........



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Soup has been otherwise engaged..... just tell the line to step off and relax!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

SOUP!!! I need a little help here babe!!!!! We've got some competition for Bob and I can't hold these people back myself.... *huddling* Are we sharing Bob or no?? 




Violet_Beauregard said:


> BOB! Are you two-timing Soup and I?????





TCUBOB said:


> Maybe....but Rebecca and I actually have our own gang war going on. Plus, the more the merrier, right? Or do you and Soup want "exclusive" rights to Bob? I'm not sure I can grant that....I mean, how can I deny myself to my "legion" of admirers?
> 
> <snort> You can see the line outside my door from space on Google maps  <come see Bob>





Violet_Beauregard said:


> Hmmmm, I'll have to consult with Soup on this matter..... Soup?? Shall we share, or should be keep him to ourselves? (Personally, I think we can take everyone in that "line"....)
> 
> Bob... we'll get back to you.....





TCUBOB said:


> Dear Violet and Soup:
> 
> What's taking so long? The line is getting restless.....





Violet_Beauregard said:


> Soup has been otherwise engaged..... just tell the line to step off and relax!





TCUBOB said:


> Can't....hold.....them back.....much longer.......barricades failing........soon to be overrun...........


----------



## Breakfiend (Jun 1, 2007)

Firstly I am a guy. (This is very hard for me to type, as I am very shy :blush: )
I like women whos fat is evenly distributed, although more in the belly is a perk (thighs touching is nice as well). Straight long hair, any colour.
The other thing I like is a skinny woman gaining weight, by any methods.

I find it hard to talk to women though (I feel that everyone is always laughing at me , stupid people at my old school)


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 1, 2007)

Breakfiend said:


> I find it hard to talk to women though (I feel that everyone is always laughing at me , stupid people at my old school)



Greetings, kindred spirit! 

=Divals


----------



## Krissy12 (Jun 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> SOUP!!! I need a little help here babe!!!!! We've got some competition for Bob and I can't hold these people back myself.... *huddling* Are we sharing Bob or no??



I think Bob is sharing most of the board. 

I'm into guys who aren't "the norm". Something has to be different about them. No frat boy, hat-wearing, khaki pant with a striped shirt, ordering a vodka/redbull guys for me.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 1, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> SOUP!!! I need a little help here babe!!!!! We've got some competition for Bob and I can't hold these people back myself.... *huddling* Are we sharing Bob or no??



for a price, sure we'll share!!!

cheesecakes, chocolates, and lovely panties cost money you know...

:batting:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 1, 2007)

Wait.....I can't wear a hat? Hmmm......how am I going to hide my power alleys? 

<sigh>.....Hello, Hair Club for Men? Can I speak to the president? 



Krissy12 said:


> I think Bob is sharing most of the board.
> 
> I'm into guys who aren't "the norm". Something has to be different about them. No frat boy, hat-wearing, khaki pant with a striped shirt, ordering a vodka/redbull guys for me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 1, 2007)

I know. That's why I get my panties in the three pack from Target. You can't go cheap on the cheesecake and chocolate, though.....

Oh wait...you meant for YOU.....wow, that's a bit of a misunderstanding.... :blush: 



supersoup said:


> for a price, sure we'll share!!!
> 
> cheesecakes, chocolates, and lovely panties cost money you know...
> 
> :batting:


----------



## jimbo (Jun 1, 2007)

I like my bum, its quite girly. Its quite big and round, well formed I would say, as opposed to the rest of me lol. People say im a guy with child bearing hips.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 1, 2007)

OK Bob... Soup has made her decision.... we're sharing... but only for pastries.... bring 'em on!!  





TCUBOB said:


> I know. That's why I get my panties in the three pack from Target. You can't go cheap on the cheesecake and chocolate, though.....
> 
> Oh wait...you meant for YOU.....wow, that's a bit of a misunderstanding.... :blush:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 2, 2007)

Here at Bob's House o' Pastries (BHOP), we carry only the finest in your baked good delights. With delectibles available from Cakelove, Charm City Cakes, Firehook Bakery, Bread and Chocolate and Krispy Kreme, BHOP makes YOUR pastry dreams come TRUE. 

As for risque unmentionables, we get only the finest from Vicky's as well as Trashy.



Violet_Beauregard said:


> OK Bob... Soup has made her decision.... we're sharing... but only for pastries.... bring 'em on!!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 3, 2007)

I'll pretty much take all the cinnamon rolls with maple icing.... they make me a loose woman... I must confess.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 3, 2007)

That's all it takes to make you a loose woman? I think we can handle that. 

Soup, do you have an order?



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll pretty much take all the cinnamon rolls with maple icing.... they make me a loose woman... I must confess.


----------



## William (Jun 4, 2007)

Was that you that I saw at Cinnabon this weekend?????

William 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll pretty much take all the cinnamon rolls with maple icing.... they make me a loose woman... I must confess.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 4, 2007)

How did you recognize me with all the icing on my face!!  





William said:


> Was that you that I saw at Cinnabon this weekend?????
> 
> William


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 4, 2007)

OK.... more favorite assets...


I notice how a guy dresses... he doesn't have to be "perfect"... suit/tie... but take some care with your appearance. I can slob out myself, but if I'm out looking to meet men/people, I dress neat and clean, at least.

I also notice a their shoulders, arms and hands. I like strong shoulders arms and hands.... not necessarily muscular, like body building... just strong and manly... masculine....


----------



## boots (Jun 4, 2007)

Pookie said:


> I love guys with dark hair and dark eyes, long dark hair is even better! Also agree there has to be an instant spark in somebodies eyes. I like my guys taller than me, I'm only 5'5 so its not that hard



<3 oh love <3

-R


----------



## supersoup (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> That's all it takes to make you a loose woman? I think we can handle that.
> 
> Soup, do you have an order?



didn't i read something about you, a spatula, and some maple syrup somewhere? i'll take that.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 4, 2007)

Woo hoo!!!!!!




supersoup said:


> didn't i read something about you, a spatula, and some maple syrup somewhere? i'll take that.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

One maple syrup massage with extra spatula, comin' right up....anywhere we should focus? Feet, calves/thighs/butt, lower/upper back, neck/shoulders, hands/arms?



supersoup said:


> didn't i read something about you, a spatula, and some maple syrup somewhere? i'll take that.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> One maple syrup massage with extra spatula, comin' right up....anywhere we should focus? Feet, calves/thighs/butt, lower/upper back, neck/shoulders, hands/arms?



wherever, you're the pro, i am but the recipient.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll give you the all-over treatment, then. But where are you TENSE? That's where the real work needs to be done....



supersoup said:


> wherever, you're the pro, i am but the recipient.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 4, 2007)

Soup totally called you a prostitute, Bob.

n/m, that isn't all that shocking.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, you coulda held out for that but you're just easy sleazy for cinammon rolls.... 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Woo hoo!!!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 4, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I'll give you the all-over treatment, then. But where are you TENSE? That's where the real work needs to be done....


my BRAIN man, my BRAAAAAAAIIIN!!!!




Rebecca said:


> Soup totally called you a prostitute, Bob.
> 
> n/m, that isn't all that shocking.



:batting:


----------



## djewell (Jun 4, 2007)

in women: the face ensemble, i.e., eyes nose, mouth, chin. also a very nicely rounded figure is of course a must

in men: (btw totally straight but whatever!) george clooney. enough said.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Wait, what? Where? And I'm totally not.....I'm giving it away for FREE here. I'm a slut, not a whore.....at least on this thread. 

Hey, weren't you going to give me an ass whuppin? How's that goin'? 



Rebecca said:


> Soup totally called you a prostitute, Bob.
> 
> n/m, that isn't all that shocking.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 4, 2007)

My dear, I gave it to you, but it was quite bad. It was so bad, in fact, that you lost consciousness for a few days, which is, of course, why you don't remember it. 

I am sorry; I'm usually so much better at controlling myself. 



TCUBOB said:


> Wait, what? Where? And I'm totally not.....I'm giving it away for FREE here. I'm a slut, not a whore.....at least on this thread.
> 
> Hey, weren't you going to give me an ass whuppin? How's that goin'?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 4, 2007)

Great. Now I'm up to 14 concussions in my lifetime. And I've got enough that I don't remember the ones I'm getting!

I'll be drooling on myself in no ti.....whoops....too late. Great. I just drooled on myself.:doh: 



Rebecca said:


> My dear, I gave it to you, but it was quite bad. It was so bad, in fact, that you lost consciousness for a few days, which is, of course, why you don't remember it.
> 
> I am sorry; I'm usually so much better at controlling myself.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 5, 2007)

Yeah.... you're right..... but those cinnamon rolls are sooooo worth it!!!!!




TCUBOB said:


> Hey, you coulda held out for that but you're just easy sleazy for cinammon rolls....


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 5, 2007)

*sigh*
Exactly




djewell said:


> in men: (btw totally straight but whatever!) *george clooney*. enough said.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 5, 2007)

I dunno.....massage....we can leave off the syrup if you want.....



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Yeah.... you're right..... but those cinnamon rolls are sooooo worth it!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 5, 2007)

Bob, I'm getting really tired of seeing you throw your syrup around at almost every woman on this board when I don't even get to see your garden hose......


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 5, 2007)

My Favorite Assets
My Stomach I like how its rounded at the bottom I love my legs because they aren't that slender I love my face and lips not too thin not too fat those are my assets


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 6, 2007)

LOLOLOLOL.... OMG that was hilarious!!!! 





Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bob, I'm getting really tired of seeing you throw your syrup around at almost every woman on this board when I don't even get to see your garden hose......


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

Careful what you laugh at, missy....or no syrup or hose para tu!!! 

Oh, who am I kidding....Soup is right. I'm probably destined for whorehood. 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOLOLOLOL.... OMG that was hilarious!!!!


----------



## supersoup (Jun 6, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Careful what you laugh at, missy....or no syrup or hose para tu!!!
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding....Soup is right. I'm probably destined for whorehood.



soon you will realize i am always right. ALWAYS.


----------



## Caligula (Jun 7, 2007)

It's all in the face....the gal has to have that right face. I like different types of faces and girls that people find "meh" i find to be hot as hell. The bangs are of course nice. In phsyical attributes I like a FAT bum...wiggle and jiggle yet firm. And since thick thighs go with that my next thing is I like a soft tummy.....not TOO big and round...just plump..ya know? And a nice pair of breasts....I want them to be full and mid sized. As long as it's not tiny than thats fine. Also relatively shortish...I like a little fat bottomed, plump bellied, above average breasted (generally fat gals have bigger breasts), hot faced gal. Oh and...a great personality that doesn't take things seriously and doesn't whine and bitch and moan. Someone who can take a dig at themselves and feels comfortable to walk around in underwear with no make up and hair up...not that I'm picky or anything! :kiss2:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

No hose!!! Say it isn't so?????




TCUBOB said:


> Careful what you laugh at, missy....or no syrup or hose para tu!!!
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding....Soup is right. I'm probably destined for whorehood.








I know the feeling Soup... I do.....




supersoup said:


> soon you will realize i am always right. ALWAYS.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 7, 2007)

Seriously... tell us how you really feel....  

Great post! Thanks for sharing!!  






Caligula said:


> It's all in the face....the gal has to have that right face. I like different types of faces and girls that people find "meh" i find to be hot as hell. The bangs are of course nice. In phsyical attributes I like a FAT bum...wiggle and jiggle yet firm. And since thick thighs go with that my next thing is I like a soft tummy.....not TOO big and round...just plump..ya know? And a nice pair of breasts....I want them to be full and mid sized. As long as it's not tiny than thats fine. Also relatively shortish...I like a little fat bottomed, plump bellied, above average breasted (generally fat gals have bigger breasts), hot faced gal. Oh and...a great personality that doesn't take things seriously and doesn't whine and bitch and moan. Someone who can take a dig at themselves and feels comfortable to walk around in underwear with no make up and hair up...not that I'm picky or anything! :kiss2:


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 7, 2007)

I though women HATED hose.....or at least WEARING them. They always bitch about it.

Yet at least they get ventilation with the dress. We get the swamp crotch on the hot days from the pants....though the boxers help a lot. You don't want a hot day with the tight pants and the tidy whities.....that's just ASKING for a Schwetty weiner. (thx Alec Baldwin)



Violet_Beauregard said:


> No hose!!! Say it isn't so?????


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Eh... hose aren't so bad.... as long as they fit well.... it's survivable. Not nearly as comfy as without, but... sometimes we gotta do, what we gotta do....

Schwetty weiner..... LOLOLOL..... THAT made me laugh!!!!!!  :bow:  




TCUBOB said:


> I though women HATED hose.....or at least WEARING them. They always bitch about it.
> 
> Yet at least they get ventilation with the dress. We get the swamp crotch on the hot days from the pants....though the boxers help a lot. You don't want a hot day with the tight pants and the tidy whities.....that's just ASKING for a Schwetty weiner. (thx Alec Baldwin)


----------



## Shala (Jun 8, 2007)

I am insanely attracted to a man's hands.....if he has really nice, strong, manly hands. I will melt.


----------



## MarkZ (Jun 8, 2007)

For me it's the face first

Then it's wide hips, heavy thighs, and I'm hooked.

Of course a working brain would help:wubu:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Eh... hose aren't so bad.... as long as they fit well.... it's survivable. Not nearly as comfy as without, but... sometimes we gotta do, what we gotta do....
> *
> Schwetty weiner*..... LOLOLOL..... THAT made me laugh!!!!!!  :bow:




We have FINALLY just hit upon *MY* favorite asset.....   :smitten:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 8, 2007)

Schwetty weiner.... doesn't that just get you hot????  






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> We have FINALLY just hit upon *MY* favorite asset.....   :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Schwetty weiner.... doesn't that just get you hot????




So hot that I need Bob's Garden Hose now.....


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

You two are incorrigible!!!!!!!!! Taking advanatage of li'l ol' sweet me...... 

But if duty calls, it calls. Where's the fire, ladies? :kiss2: :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

^^post pixors o ur hose plz kthx


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

I think this is the pic that you meant to post, GEF..... 

View attachment ICDS-MarkM-10-03.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 8, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I think this is the pic that you meant to post, GEF.....




*swoons and passes out at the sight of Bob's hose....*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2007)

Lots of physical things--some contradictory--turn my head, some of them hopelessly cliched, but whatcha gonna do. Hormones is hormones. None of these are pre-reqs for liking somebody or even being attracted to them, though! They're just some of the things that make me look on the street.

- Communicative, funny, open faces.

- Voices. I'm incredibly susceptible to a nice voice, nicely used. Expressive. That doesn't necessarily mean a Barry White timbre, mind. 

- I like contrast. To put myself on the spectrum: I am an occasionally femme but fundamentally girly type (build, etc.--squishy, hippy, bosomy). So I kinda enjoy...the opposite. Contrast. Maleness. So much so that I've noticed I have a similar reaction to testosterooni drag kings that I do to lumberjack dudes. So anyhow, I like a certain kind of masculinity that makes me feel kittenish and girly: differences. Broad shoulders (mine are really narrow). Height. Masculine arms. Big hands. Narra hips. Thickness. Male physical grace. Muscles. I think male bodies are really beautiful. What are we talking about again? 

- Yeah, I like tall. 

- My first bf in 5th grade HI TODD was a tow-head. I don't know if he was the chicken or the egg, but I still have a hopeless thing for blondes.

- I also (more teenage imprinting) enjoy the tall lean drink of water thing. God help me, spindly, even.

- I'm startin to really enjoy the look of thick thighs on a guy, how they look in jeans. Yummy.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, it's always nice when they don't point and laugh..... :kiss2: 



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> *swoons and passes out at the sight of Bob's hose....*


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

Oh, pshaw..... I get that all the time..... at least they're looking!  




TCUBOB said:


> Well, it's always nice when they don't point and laugh..... :kiss2:


----------



## CeCe the Porky Princess! (Jun 10, 2007)

Great smile
Lovely eyes
broad shoulders - infact I like a fella to be manly in proportions!
Nice big hands and good nails...!

BUT you know what the ability to make me laugh and feel good makes all of the above get shot right out of the water!


CeCe xx


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

If people are pointing and laughing at your hose, I think I need to reasses who I'm flirting with...... 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh, pshaw..... I get that all the time..... at least they're looking!


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jun 10, 2007)

No hose here sweetie..... I just like 'em lookin'!! 






TCUBOB said:


> If people are pointing and laughing at your hose, I think I need to reasses who I'm flirting with......


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, I don't think that you are havin' a problem with THAT..... 



Violet_Beauregard said:


> No hose here sweetie..... I just like 'em lookin'!!


----------

